# Paging NXR and VRS Fluidity owners



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am thinking of getting a bike that would be for multi-day long distance riding. I read mixed reviews about NXR that it was a bit flexy(Bikeradar jul 2011 ) vs it was great (pistapalace night rider).

I don't know much about VRS except it uses more vectran to dampen the ride. The size would be a small, TT 54 so I am assuming less flex than a say size XL. 

My current ride is an XS RXR and love the handling and power transfer. 

I would like to hear from real owners how they like/dislike NXR(2) and VRS in terms of climbing, handling, descending and road feedback.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I PM'd you but wasn't sure if it got through. The submit button on the PM screen didn't look like it was active.

My NXR(2) blacklabel has been great so far. I've read the Bikeradar review as well and has reservations about the frame until I spoke to a dealer in Florida while on vacation. He had been dealing with Time for awhile and although the frames can be hard to get sometimes he couldn't speak more highly about them.

I don't race but I do put on a fair number of miles a year. I've owned several steel bikes, one ti bike and 2 other carbon frames. The carbon frames where a Giant TCR1 and a Time VXR.

The NXR is the best riding bike I've ridden including the steel bikes. Its very comfortable but efficient where as the Giant TCR was efficient but was too stiff. The NXR descends and climbs much better than my 2006 VXR. I haven't noticed any top tube flexing. I also read that the NXR has the rear end of a RXRS or RXR and made the bike have a split personality but I don't notice it. It's a solid bike with great finishing at a decent weight. 

I did ride the new Fluidity. It is very smooth, almost like the tires don't have enough air in them. I only rode it for about 5 km and didn't get a chance to climb with it. Also a nicely finished bike and I think it can take a 25 mm tire. The NXR tire max is 23 mm. 

I did read somewhere that the translink post can be cut close to the frame to have a traditional post installed but on my NXR I don't think it can be done. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I didn't get the PM. Thanks for following up with a review. I think, we, Time owners spend more time riding our bikes than spending time on forums. 

I am leaning towards the NXR2 at the moment as I don't want to deviate too much from RXR road feedback feel.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

VRS Fluidity would be the perfect bike for comfort and long distance. Probikekit.com got all the Time frames on sale 50% off. Go buy one now before they run out of your size. They got S, M and L available for the VRS Fluidity.


----------



## Dkblume (Dec 29, 2010)

*2012 TIME NXR 2 INSTINCT FOR SALE (Size Large) - BRAND NEW IN ORIGINAL BOX*

I have this for sale. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Dkblume said:


> I have this for sale. Let me know if you're interested.


Thanks but not my size and also I already got something. 

Why are you selling it? It is a great frame.


----------

